# I need a good soap recipe that doesn't use olive oil



## steve4soap (Dec 19, 2011)

This is what I'd like to use:

Coconut Oil
Castor Oil
Palm Oil
Avocado Oil
Palm Kernal Flakes
Almond Butter

Any suggestions?

I'd like to do a 4.5lb batch


----------



## carebear (Dec 19, 2011)

I suggest you read some ideas on millersoap.com then mess about with your ideas on soapcalc.net rather than asking us. 

Post your ideas and we can give feedback.


----------



## fiddletree (Dec 19, 2011)

out of curiosity, why would you want to do that?


----------



## judymoody (Dec 19, 2011)

Carebear's recommendation about www.millersoap.com is an excellent one.

Avocado oil is wonderful.

Why no olive oil?  It's not that expensive.  You could try rice bran oil as an alternative.  It's not exactly the same but the chemical profile is reasonably similar.


----------



## debbism (Dec 19, 2011)

I love olive oil in my soaps but I do have a few without when I want a very light colored bar.

I just keep my hard oils at 40-60% and play around with the rest.


----------



## nebetmiw (Dec 19, 2011)

Try different 3 oil formulas with soapcal.  First one I see is co, castor and avocado. Or try it with the palm instead of co.  Lots of ways to play those.


----------



## steve4soap (Dec 19, 2011)

So I played around in SoapCalc and decided I'd introduce some Canola Oil. I was out of olive oil and the weather was horrible today so I didn't want to use olive oil.

This is what I ended up with. I put it in the mold at medium trace along with an 1.5 ounces of Almond Oil fragrance. Looks like it might work out!

Castor Oil	10%
Almond Butter	20%
Coconut Oil, 76 deg	15%	
Palm Kernel Oil Flakes, hydrogenated	15%
Avocado Oil	25%
Canola Oil, high oleic	15%


----------



## Jamison (Dec 19, 2011)

An article on canola oil I found the other day... yikes

http://vanessaruns.com/2011/02/08/gmos- ... anola-oil/


----------



## nebetmiw (Dec 20, 2011)

steve4soap said:
			
		

> So I played around in SoapCalc and decided I'd introduce some Canola Oil. I was out of olive oil and the weather was horrible today so I didn't want to use olive oil.
> 
> This is what I ended up with. I put it in the mold at medium trace along with an 1.5 ounces of Almond Oil fragrance. Looks like it might work out!
> 
> ...



This will take a bit to cure due to all the luquid oils.  I would give it a good 6 weeks before using it.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2011)

doesn't canola DOS a lot? I haven't used it. maybe at only 15% it wouldn't be a problem. I completely avoided it because I thought it was one of the dos'ers


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 20, 2011)

It looks like he's using high oleic canola, so that would lessen the chance of DOS.

The one and only time I ever got DOS was in a canola (23% regular canola) batch. I should probably specify that the batch also had a high superfat of about 20% (not intentional). It was nasty bad. It was one of my early soaps from my newbie days. I had made a serious error in my calculations and I didn't figure it out until it was already in the mold. About a month or so later my soap came down with some serious DOS measles.

IrishLass


----------



## carebear (Dec 20, 2011)

Dr Dunn says that the level of superfat won't impact the likelihood of DOS.  He did some experiments on that topic.


----------



## BakingNana (Dec 20, 2011)

carebear said:
			
		

> Dr Dunn says that the level of superfat won't impact the likelihood of DOS.  He did some experiments on that topic.



That was a FABULOUS article.  

I'm leery of canola oil for all the reasons above, but I think you're soap will be fine and not too soft with 30% of it being CO and PKO.  Good luck, and just out of curiousity post in a few weeks how the 15% canola is working out.


----------



## ediesbeads (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm sorry, noob here!  DOS??


----------



## green soap (Dec 26, 2011)

ediesbeads said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, noob here!  DOS??




Dreaded orange spots, another way to say the soap went rancid, or rather the soap's superfat went rancid.


----------



## BakingNana (Dec 26, 2011)

green soap said:
			
		

> ediesbeads said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Read the article mentioned above.  I believe he found no correlation between superfat % and DOS.  A zero % superfatted soap and a 10% superfatted soap started to DOS at exactly the same time, although the higher superfatted soap DOSsed more heavily.  In my mind, that's no difference due to superfat, since ANY DOS on soap is unacceptable to me.


----------

